# Any way to get the Preloaded Kindle Screensavers?



## neo_gr8est1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello all,
I was wondering if there's a way of getting the preloaded/default/stock screen savers from the Kindle? I really like a few of them and want to create my own custom series of screen savers, which would include a few from the default ones and the others my own..

Thank you.


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

I think I read someplace or other in the last ... 9 months that someone had done that but hell if I can recall where I read it.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

They are available out there.  I know that the kindlekorner yahoo group has them in their "files" section, for one.  If you google it, I bet they're pretty easy to find.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This post and the one following may help you. . .consult with Leslie or Betsy for further info.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.msg42294.html#msg42294

Ann


----------



## neo_gr8est1 (Feb 17, 2009)

marianner said:


> They are available out there. I know that the kindlekorner yahoo group has them in their "files" section, for one. If you google it, I bet they're pretty easy to find.


Thank you for that info... I found it...


----------

